# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Nesto ne stima sa forumom

## mamasch

Kad uguglam roda forum i kliknem na rodin link prvo mi otvori neki myvisit site i jedva ga ugasim... 
Maloprije mi je javilo da je rodin forum malicious... 
Provjerite sto se dogadja

----------


## Sybila

Google je označio site kao phishing. Mislim da ste na tapeti zbog izostanka adekvatne enkripcije. Ali da, onemogućava ulazak. Reportala sam false report, možda nešto naprave, ali sumnjam jer znam da pokušavaju natjerati interenet da pređe na https. uglavnom, jako je teško ući na site, a ja ovdje čekam prijavu pozitivnog testa, do something!  :gaah: 
uglavnom, blokira na chromeu, safari pušta normalno, ne znam za druge browsere.

----------


## sasa

Ne pusta safari na mom macu. Ali ide preko telefona i tapatalka


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sybila

Stvarno ti na safariju ne radi? Koji os imaš? meni pušta. 
IE i Opera mi isto prolaze, bar trenutno.

ok, upravo mi se aktivirao avast kada sam ulazila na forum preko tražilice, a ne direktno preko adrese. there is something wrong with this puppy.  :Undecided:

----------


## mamasch

Bez problema sam ušla nakon što sam na siteu Udruge pronašla link na Forum, no kada uguglam Rodin forum onda mi radi probleme.

Nadam se da će se Roda zaštititi, a mi ćemo već nekako dolaziti na Forum.

Sretno!

----------


## mitovski

> Bez problema sam ušla nakon što sam na siteu Udruge pronašla link na Forum, no kada uguglam Rodin forum onda mi radi probleme.
> 
> Nadam se da će se Roda zaštititi, a mi ćemo već nekako dolaziti na Forum.
> 
> Sretno!


Meni javlja i preko stranice udruge i ovako...

----------


## Vrci

I meni to jucer javio chrome

Sad sam na tapatalku, spasava me  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

I meni se komplicirano crveni, telac radi na rodi

----------


## Audrey

Koristim chrome, javlja obmanjujuću web-lokaciju, kad se klikne na 'detalji' pita želiš li posjetiti nesigurnu web lokaciju, ako klikneš na to onda te pusti na stranicu.... ali radi to za svaku temu koju želim otvoriti.

----------


## tangerina

tako i ja kliknem, audrey, ali jednom kad me pusti na forum ne traži mi za svaku temu

----------


## Audrey

> tako i ja kliknem, audrey, ali jednom kad me pusti na forum ne traži mi za svaku temu


Mene za svaku, ako otvaram u novom prozoru. Ako ostajem u istom, onda ne.

----------


## Jurana

Glavno da nije samo meni  :Smile: 

Ali se javlja i za smajliće

----------


## Aurora*

Isti problem i kod mene na kompjuteru. Putem mobitela sve normalno. Trebamo li sami to kako riješiti ili mora Roda nešto poduzeti da se vise ne javlja crvena stranica s upozorenjem?

----------


## jelena.O

Meni na jednom telcu ipak nije ok, na drugom sve je ok

----------


## sarasvati

Meni se na kompu sve crveni, ali preko mobitela dopusta.

----------


## Kaae

Isto, na telefonu ok, na kompjuteru upozorenje.

Ali moze se ukloniti.

----------


## Beti3

Sad me je PC zatražio provjeru identiteta i dokaz da nisam robot kad sam kliknula da ovo nije opasna stranica. No, nisam ništa ispunula i pustio me je na rodu  :Smile:

----------


## KrisZg

Hakirali su forum :p 

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## spajalica

Sve je prijavljeno jos jutros rano. Detalje dalje ne znam.

----------


## admin

Nisu hackirali forum, nego je google odjednom odlučio da mu nešto ne štima tu na forumu pa ga je označio kao Phishing site. No, aktivno riješavamo taj problem samo što nažalost traje...

----------


## mamasch

Meni sve stima kad idem preko web strane, i na kompu i na mobu

----------


## Willow

meni preko chroma javlja opasnost, sve se crveni, preko Explorera normalno uđem

----------


## Riječanka

i meni, ali kad kažem da ću usprkos upozorenju ući, otvara mi normalno. već sam se prepala da se nešto gadno desilo s  forumom.

----------


## j-la

Meni Chrome ne da nikako, nema tog preusmjerenja. Mozzila isto ne da, Explorer nisam probala. 
Preko web stranice isto nisam probala. 
A na prvu sam se uplašila da su mi na poslu zabranili forum  :lool: .

----------


## Jurana

Je li ovo neka starija verzija foruma?

----------


## spajalica

Jurana meni je sve isto, ali ja nemam istancano oko. pa daj pojasni, molim te.

----------


## Jurana

Za početak, kod mene nema lajkova ni mogućnosti lajkanja  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

Nema ni pregledavanja novih postova bez prijave, ali to mi je ok.

Kako god bilo, danas mi ne javlja opasnost od krađe identiteta kao prošli tjedan, ali na tabletu još uvijek Chrome zafrkava.

Kaže moj stariji sin da nova verzija Chrome zadnje vrijeme zeza na mnogim web stranicama, ali ja ne surfam puno, pa nisam primijetila.

----------


## spajalica

> Za početak, kod mene nema lajkova ni mogućnosti lajkanja


e to nisam ni primjetila, a ko zna kad bi. a nije da ne volim to stisnuti tu i tamo.

----------


## ani4

Meni je jucer proradio i da, zbilja, nema lajkova. Nisam ni skuzila do sad.

----------


## Vrci

Ja ne mogu postati ništa s Tapatalka zadnja 2 dana

----------


## vertex

Baš dobro da nema lajkova, ne volim ih, a isto ponekad koristim. Ali vjerojatno će se u nekom trenutku pojaviti.

----------


## admin

> Meni je jucer proradio i da, zbilja, nema lajkova. Nisam ni skuzila do sad.





> Za početak, kod mene nema lajkova ni mogućnosti lajkanja


Polako vraćamo sve stvari koje smo maknuli u procesu čišćenja foruma  :Smile: 




> ... ali na tabletu još uvijek Chrome zafrkava.


Restartati tablet ili očistiti cache u chromeu.




> Ja ne mogu postati ništa s Tapatalka zadnja 2 dana


I to je vraćeno danas, trebalo bi raditi sad. Javite jel štima.

----------


## KrisZg

Meni preko tapatalka ne radi.

----------


## Dijana

I dalje javlja malicious nesto.

----------


## Mojca

Ja mogu samo preko telefona.

----------


## Beti3

Jos uvijek se ne mogu pregledavati novi postovi bez prijave. Da li ce se to moci uskoro? Puno ljudi bi citalo forum, bez ucestvovanja  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja preko tapatalka ne mogu ni slati odgovore ni pm

----------


## j-la

Beti3 jesi probala preko Mozzile? Evo sad sam probala, neprijavljena, da čitat nove postove.

----------


## admin

> Meni preko tapatalka ne radi.





> I dalje javlja malicious nesto.


Probajte restartati browser.



> Jos uvijek se ne mogu pregledavati novi postovi bez prijave. Da li ce se to moci uskoro? Puno ljudi bi citalo forum, bez ucestvovanja


Nemamo u planu ponovno omogućiti tu opciju. A i neki podforumi su vidljivi samo ulogiranim korisnicima.

----------


## jelena.O

Na kompiću ponovo isti problem

----------


## KrisZg

Tapatalk je app za sebe, nema veze sa browserom. Na ostalim forumima koje pratim preko njega nemam nikakvih problema.Znaci da nije u app problem.

----------


## spajalica

I meni je chrom ponovno postao crven.

----------


## admin

Da, svima je postao crven, trebalo bi biti riješeno do sutra.

----------


## Tanči

Tapatalk proradio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Kad uđeš u neku temu, ne možeš više ići na "back".

Lako je ako se hoćeš vratiti na "novi postovi" ili "forum", odeš na vrh stranice. Ali nešto sam pretraživala, i svaki put kad bih otvorila neki topic, nisam se mogla vratiti na tu pretragu, nego sam stalno ukucavala ono što pretražujem iznova.

Ja ne mogu ni na Mozilli ići na "novi postovi" ako se ne ulogiram. Baš šteta ako je odlučeno to maknuti. Ili dobro za mene, smanjit ću surfanje sigurno  :Wink: , ne da mi se uvijek ulogiravati. Bacim pogled u sekundi na "novi postovi", i ako me ništa ne zanima, ni ne čitam... a dok se ulogiram, to trajeeeeeee  :Smile: .

----------


## KrisZg

Jap. Proradio je

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Goldie

Upravo mi se opet pojavio malware. Prijepodne je sve ok radilo.

----------


## Beti3

> Nemamo u planu ponovno omogućiti tu opciju. A i neki podforumi su vidljivi samo ulogiranim korisnicima.


Šteta.

----------


## mašnica

Još uvijek javlja malware i crveni se stranica  :Undecided:

----------


## Vrci

Al tapatalk je proradio

----------


## admin

> Baš šteta ako je odlučeno to maknuti. Ili dobro za mene, smanjit ću surfanje sigurno , ne da mi se uvijek ulogiravati. Bacim pogled u sekundi na "novi postovi", i ako me ništa ne zanima, ni ne čitam... a dok se ulogiram, to trajeeeeeee .


Razlog micanja je zloupotreba od strane razno raznih botova, a inače kad se ulogiravaš možeš označiti remember me pa ćeš cijelo vrijeme biti ulogirana.




> Upravo mi se opet pojavio malware. Prijepodne je sve ok radilo.


Pojavila se obavijest o potencijalnom problemu, forum nije imao malware, radilo se o nekim spornim linkovima (iz 2011. godine) na neke stranice koje su bile označene kao malware.




> Al tapatalk je proradio


Da, vratili smo i to popodne.

----------


## Mojca

Na poslu, a radim u firmi koja ima sve moguće zaštite ne mogu nikako na forum.  Doma, gdje nemamo tolike zaštite,  mi nakon što kliknem na link (nešto sam tražila,  pa se i forum našao u odgovorima) koji vodi na forum, otvori neku stranicu sumnjivoj izgleda, koja nudi download sveg i svačeg.

----------


## Dijana

Na poslu se crveni  :Grin: ...hoce li to biti trajno stanje?

----------


## j-la

Kod mene onda na poslu i nije neka zaštita. Evo tipkam preko Chroma, ne pravi problem. Osim što prvo otvori neku stranicu kao Mojci.

----------


## Peterlin

> Na poslu se crveni ...hoce li to biti trajno stanje?


Meni se isto na poslu crvenilo, ali danas je ok.

----------


## spajalica

meni se jucer popodne crvenilo, danas ne.

----------


## rahela

meni na exploreru radi ok. cijelo vrijeme

----------


## tangerina

> meni na exploreru radi ok. cijelo vrijeme


 :lool:  ovo me podsjeća na sve one viceve o exploreru, tebi će vjerojatno tek iza Nove Godine počet radit probleme  :Smile: 

meni se prošli tjedan crvenilo, sad više ništa, sve normalno. Posao, Chrome.

----------


## KrisZg

> ovo me podsjeća na sve one viceve o exploreru, tebi će vjerojatno tek iza Nove Godine počet radit probleme 
> 
> meni se prošli tjedan crvenilo, sad više ništa, sve normalno. Posao, Chrome.


Bas sam se nasmijala. Dugo nisam cula da je ie u upotrebi

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Dijana

Kod mene izgleda zastita ko i kod mojce..crveni se i dalje.

----------


## Mojca

A dajte popravite..
 Muka mi je ovo tipkanje s telefona.

----------


## Dijana

Pretty please...

----------


## admin

> Na poslu, a radim u firmi koja ima sve moguće zaštite ne mogu nikako na forum.  Doma, gdje nemamo tolike zaštite,  mi nakon što kliknem na link (nešto sam tražila,  pa se i forum našao u odgovorima) koji vodi na forum, otvori neku stranicu sumnjivoj izgleda, koja nudi download sveg i svačeg.


Jel može screenshot te stranice?




> Na poslu se crveni ...hoce li to biti trajno stanje?





> A dajte popravite..
>  Muka mi je ovo tipkanje s telefona.


Naravno da ćemo tj. jesmo popravili, pa nije da smo to namjerno ostavili tako... Ako vam se još crveni ugasite i upalite browser.

----------

